
WTF are CDRs? (other than a potential trillion-dollar market) - waidi9
https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/02/wtf-are-cdrs/
======
randomerr
It sounds like China is pushing digital currency just like what the US did to
buy it's own debt.

[http://bilbo.economicoutlook.net/blog/?p=25161](http://bilbo.economicoutlook.net/blog/?p=25161)

